# My 4-4-2 morning



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Figured I would do a quick solo honker hunt this morning before I had to fly to Denver on business for the week. Should have had a limit of green if I played my cards right but was able to pull 4 greens, 4 honkers, 2 bands. Been a long wait for the freeze to push these urban birds in. Now I'm waiting at the airport with a big grin itching to get back home.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I love those field proven goose calls. I have the cheaper Raptor I got on sale for $20.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice man.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking shoot!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I was hoping to see a nice Oldsmobile....... but a pile of geese will work just fine!!!! looks like a good time was had!!!!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When and where were the birds banded?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Super cool!8)


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Man I want to shoot a goose so bad!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> When and where were the birds banded?


Thanks guys!!

They were both banded near Corrine when they were too young to fly. One was in '12 and the other one in '13.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

stuckduck said:


> I was hoping to see a nice Oldsmobile....... but a pile of geese will work just fine!!!! looks like a good time was had!!!!!!


Haha!! Stuck, you figured out where I got the 4-4-2! I wondered if anyone would catch that.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Now that is a nice shoot! looks like they showed up for ya!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Now that is a nice shoot! looks like they showed up for ya!


Only had a dozen in there Saturday and Sunday. But it worked out. Had a double come in, dropped both then had one more flock come in to finish the limit. The dang greenies were pounding the slough. But the greenies like to land a little further down stream than the geese do. Still waiting for em to pile in to get you, fowl, and Dustin out. ;-)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> I was hoping to see a nice Oldsmobile....... but a pile of geese will work just fine!!!! looks like a good time was had!!!!!!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Haha!! Stuck, you figured out where I got the 4-4-2! I wondered if anyone would catch that.


he is an auto mechanic who runs his own shop. hard not to get that past him....8)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

king eider said:


> he is an auto mechanic who runs his own shop. hard not to get that past him....8)


Sounds like me and Stuckduck have close to the same blood. I have been a field mechanic for a heavy construction equipment dealer for many years. Much bigger iron than aotomotive but it's all nuts, bolts, and electronics. ;-)


----------

